# Illustrator CS1: Keine Texteingabe möglich!



## kritzlibaer (3. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mit dem Textwerkzeug auf die Zeichenfläche klicke, kommt die Meldung "Text nicht möglich".
Wenn ich aber aus einer Illustrator10-Datei einen Text kopiere und einsetzte kann ich diesen problemlos editieren. Wo liegt das Problem?

LG Kritzlibaer


----------



## akrite (28. Juli 2006)

...klingt nach gesperrter Ebene. Bei Importieren wird anscheinend eine neue, freie, Ebene angelegt, in der Du machen kannst was Du willst.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

